# Fun Times!



## ElectricHarmony (Jun 13, 2006)

This is my first time to play with long shutter speeds :smileys:






















Please ignore the messy hair. It's my day off


----------



## bethany138 (Jun 13, 2006)

Lol.. these are cool.  I especially like the youx2 shot... lol.  Good job!

b


----------



## The Mad Jester (Jun 13, 2006)

Wow, these look like they were extremely fun. I don't know which one seems to hold the potential for 'the funnest photo to make', though, haha!


----------



## voodoocat (Jun 13, 2006)

You should share what you were on 

Looks like fun times indeed! Nice shots.


----------



## ElectricHarmony (Jun 13, 2006)

lol thanks guys! I wasn't ON anything :lmao:  I had a power smoothie and lots of freetime


----------



## Antarctican (Jun 13, 2006)

Hee hee, fun post!


----------



## voodoocat (Jun 13, 2006)

ElectricHarmony said:
			
		

> lol thanks guys! I wasn't ON anything :lmao:  I had a power smoothie and lots of freetime


What exactly was in this "power smoothie"?


----------



## ElectricHarmony (Jun 13, 2006)

The Mad Jester said:
			
		

> Wow, these look like they were extremely fun. I don't know which one seems to hold the potential for 'the funnest photo to make', though, haha!


 
definitely screaming at myself :mrgreen:


----------



## ElectricHarmony (Jun 13, 2006)

voodoocat said:
			
		

> What exactly was in this "power smoothie"?


 
Frozen Blueberries, Soymilk, 1 Banana, POM, Protein. I have one almost every morning:heart:


----------



## voodoocat (Jun 13, 2006)

ElectricHarmony said:
			
		

> Frozen Blueberries, Soymilk, 1 Banana, POM, Protein. I have one almost every morning:heart:


MMmmm.  That does sound good.  I used to make smoothies all the time but haven't made one in years.  Maybe i'll try your recipe! Thanks

Sorry for the derail :mrgreen:


----------



## ElectricHarmony (Jun 13, 2006)

voodoocat said:
			
		

> MMmmm. That does sound good. I used to make smoothies all the time but haven't made one in years. Maybe i'll try your recipe! Thanks
> 
> Sorry for the derail :mrgreen:


 
Well I tried the coffee thing for a while, and by noon, I'd be falling asleep at work. Smoothies changed my life! Definitely try it!:mrgreen:


----------



## tehbuffalo (Jun 13, 2006)

Very very cool! 

I am going to try this later!


----------



## ElectricHarmony (Jun 13, 2006)

tehbuffalo said:
			
		

> Very very cool!
> 
> I am going to try this later!


 
Awesome I found it to be somewhat of a successful "workout" as well, running back and forth and holding strange positions:greenpbl: The photos that show this behavior aren't posted


----------



## ElectricHarmony (Jun 14, 2006)

You guys won't believe everything I was able to do IN A HALF HOUR!

First I went to Hawaii...:mrgreen: 






Then I became famous and was on tv all over the world! 






On my way back, I became the first normal everyday person to visit space on a rocketship:heart: 






I swung by the store to get my first macro lens for shooting cute little creatures 











Then I sat on my porch and enjoyed mother nature for the rest of the night in total peace 






and now I'm exhausted


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 14, 2006)

Wow. What fun these are!
Not only the first... they too, of course.
But also your newest additions!
I have never tried to do anything like this!
It looks so funny and cool!


----------



## ElectricHarmony (Jun 14, 2006)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> Wow. What fun these are!
> Not only the first... they too, of course.
> But also your newest additions!
> I have never tried to do anything like this!
> It looks so funny and cool!


 
Hey thanks, and it really is a blast!  I'm sure this can get a lot more creative, but like I said, this is all my first day :blushing:


----------



## nitefly (Jun 14, 2006)

Wow, I'm gonna go try some, NOW!


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Jun 14, 2006)

Thats really cool. I love the concept. I tried something like that when I was teaching a friend about exposures





but yours are amazing. I'm going to have to play now...


----------



## ElectricHarmony (Jun 14, 2006)

Scott WRG Editor said:
			
		

> Thats really cool. I love the concept. I tried something like that when I was teaching a friend about exposures
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
That was a great lesson! I wish someone would have taught me back in the beginning of my photography days 

Ahhh I knew it! Ghosts do exist!   Have tons of fun


----------



## malachite (Jun 14, 2006)

ElectricHarmony said:
			
		

> You guys won't believe everything I was able to do IN A HALF HOUR!


I really dig your outlook. We all need a little bit more imagination in our everydays lives.

Now that you've got the hang of 'writing' in light. Bust out a flashlight and start 'painting'...........whole new world, tons of fun.

Michael........


----------



## ElectricHarmony (Jun 14, 2006)

malachite said:
			
		

> I really dig your outlook. We all need a little bit more imagination in our everydays lives.
> 
> Now that you've got the hang of 'writing' in light. Bust out a flashlight and start 'painting'...........whole new world, tons of fun.
> 
> Michael........


 
Thank you

Wait...but...I already did! I used a flashlight for all of these?  :greenpbl:


----------



## malachite (Jun 14, 2006)

ElectricHarmony said:
			
		

> Thank you
> 
> Wait...but...I already did! I used a flashlight for all of these?  :greenpbl:


Think 'painting' instead of 'engraving'.......then you add some colored gels......maybe a flash.........aim your 'paintbrush' away from the camera and ONTO things </hint>

.........next thing you know, you'll find yourself in the middle of the desert staring at stuff you can't hardly see and say to yourself "red........blue.......yellow.........15min..........25min..........what was that noise"

If I ever get some time to do more, I'll actually make it through the roll of film I have now and show you an example.

Michael.............Oh yeah, daylight.....that's what that meter thing is for right?


----------



## ElectricHarmony (Jun 14, 2006)

malachite said:
			
		

> Think 'painting' instead of 'engraving'.......then you add some colored gels......maybe a flash.........aim your 'paintbrush' away from the camera and ONTO things </hint>
> 
> .........next thing you know, you'll find yourself in the middle of the desert staring at stuff you can't hardly see and say to yourself "red........blue.......yellow.........15min..........25min..........what was that noise"
> 
> ...


 
Hmmm...I'm a little lost, but thoroughly intrigued! Tell me more!


----------

